

Why tab navigation sucks - slay2k
http://romymaxwell.com/why-tab-navigation-sucks/

======
wazari972
Title should be "Why CHROME/SAFARI tab navigation sucks"; as he says, FF
handles it in a more consistent way!

------
twodayslate
How many tabs do you usually have open?

edit:// He says 41+ in an earlier blog post. Why?

~~~
slay2k
Have 50 open right now, I use them as combination todo / for-later lists, and
know many others who do the same.

